# ibook12 confortable ?



## Grégy (15 Octobre 2005)

Salut! Alors étant tout nouveau dans le milieu mac j'ai besoin d1 petit coup de pouce ! Je suis étudiant et j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur portable pour office internet e-mail chat DVD, bref usage normal sans grand besoin de puissance... Ayant pas énormement d'argent a disposition j'aimerai aqucérir un ibook 12. Voila j'aimerais savoir si ca va bien pour éfféctuer ces taches, étant donné que je vais etre dessus tout les jours j'aimerais en etre sur. Peut on sans probleme écrir sur Word ou excel sur un 12 pouces sans se crever les yeux ou tjrs bouger la page pour y voir kkchose? Je vous remercie les gars

PS: honetement je le trouve super sexy ct ordi


----------



## paradize (15 Octobre 2005)

tiens, y'a ça comme discussion si tu veux...


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113148


----------



## saturnin (15 Octobre 2005)

Je pense avoir exactement la meme utilisation que la tienne (internet, word, quelques films, musique...) et un mois apr&#232;s mon switch je trouve le ibook 12'' vraiment genial.
Maintenant c'est sur qu'au niveau ecran c'est pas d'une confortabilit&#233; parfaite mais moi en tout cas je peux t'assurer que cela ne m'a absolument pas d&#233;rang&#233;.
Alors moi je te conseillerais de foncer (vu que je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat!!).


----------



## fabulousfab (15 Octobre 2005)

J'utilise l'ibook quotidiennement. Pas de problème de vue.
Par contre, avec Word, tu peux vite manquer de place si tu as la palette de mise en forme, la barre outils tableaux..., ce qui oblige à les fermer et à les réouvrir de temps en temps. Pas rhédibitoire.
Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne sur un 14 pouces...


----------



## Lamar (15 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

non seulement il est super sexy (autant qu'un ordinateur peut l'être en tout cas), mais en plus il est très pratique : transportable, autonome, pratique. Je bosse plusieurs heures par jour dessus depuis plusieurs mois et je n'ai aucun problème.

Nicolas


----------



## Laurent_h (15 Octobre 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, avec Word, tu peux vite manquer de place si tu as la palette de mise en forme, la barre outils tableaux..., ce qui oblige &#224; les fermer et &#224; les r&#233;ouvrir de temps en temps. Pas rh&#233;dibitoire.
> Je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a donne sur un 14 pouces...




La meme chose car c'est la meme r&#233;solution ... (1024x768, ce qui est effectivement limite)



@ Gregy
Vu l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, vas-y, fonce


----------



## kertruc (15 Octobre 2005)

Surtout qu'il est livr&#233; avec l'adaptateur VGA, et que tu peux mettre un deuxi&#232;me &#233;cran si tu as besoin...
Sinon, je me posais la question, mais plus maintenant... c'est confortable et super portable... le top !


----------



## Grégy (16 Octobre 2005)

Ok pour moi l'important c'est de pouvoir écrir à laisse sur word avec un petiti ordi portable. En plus les rabais étudiant chez apple sont super. Je vais le commander tout a l'heure en esperant kil mette pas plus de 14 jours pour venir hein . THX


----------



## Lamar (16 Octobre 2005)

Grégy a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour moi l'important c'est de pouvoir écrir à laisse sur word avec un petiti ordi portable. En plus les rabais étudiant chez apple sont super. Je vais le commander tout a l'heure en esperant kil mette pas plus de 14 jours pour venir hein . THX



Salut, 

dans un post récent (hier ou avant-hier), dans la partie Switch, je crois, quelqu'un l'a reçu en 48 heures. Bonne chance à toi.

Nicolas


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (16 Octobre 2005)

Voilà le petit ibook fait donc l'hunamité et c'est bien mérité. Seul truc : pour un confort total ne pas oublier de le booster en Ram.


----------



## fabulousfab (16 Octobre 2005)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> La meme chose car c'est la meme r&#233;solution ... (1024x768, ce qui est effectivement limite)



La r&#233;soluition est la m&#234;me : OK.
Mais ce n'est pourtant pas la m&#234;me chose, Laurent H :

Vu que l'&#233;cran est plus grand d'environ 20 %, on doit par exemple pouvoir rester en agrandissement 100 % au lieu de 125 % sur une page word, ce qui permet d'avoir une fen&#234;tre de traitement de texte plus petite et donc plus de place autour pour les diff&#233;rentes palettes de mise en forme.
CQFD...


----------



## apenspel (17 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il est livré avec l'adaptateur VGA, et que tu peux mettre un deuxième écran si tu as besoin...
> Sinon, je me posais la question, mais plus maintenant... c'est confortable et super portable... le top !


Attention, par défaut, les écrans seraient en miroir, ça n'aide pas tellement. On peut bien sûr, si on connait, utiliser Screen Spanning Doctor pour désactiver le miroir.



			
				fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Vu que l'écran est plus grand d'environ 20 %, on doit par exemple pouvoir rester en agrandissement 100 % au lieu de 125 % sur une page word, ce qui permet d'avoir une fenêtre de traitement de texte plus petite et donc plus de place autour pour les différentes palettes de mise en forme.
> CQFD...


Mauvais raisonnement, le pourcentage est calculé en fonction de l'écran. 100% sur un petit écran occupe proportionnellement la même place que sur un grand.


----------



## zizou2605 (17 Octobre 2005)

Grégy a dit:
			
		

> Salut! Alors étant tout nouveau dans le milieu mac j'ai besoin d1 petit coup de pouce ! Je suis étudiant et j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur portable pour office internet e-mail chat DVD, bref usage normal sans grand besoin de puissance... Ayant pas énormement d'argent a disposition j'aimerai aqucérir un ibook 12. Voila j'aimerais savoir si ca va bien pour éfféctuer ces taches, étant donné que je vais etre dessus tout les jours j'aimerais en etre sur. Peut on sans probleme écrir sur Word ou excel sur un 12 pouces sans se crever les yeux ou tjrs bouger la page pour y voir kkchose? Je vous remercie les gars
> 
> PS: honetement je le trouve super sexy ct ordi



si tu cherches beaucoup de mobilité, le ibook 12 est parfait pour aller a la fac. Je l ai fait pendant 1 an. Mon dos me dit merci pour ne lui pas avoir infliger trop de poids. Mais au bout de 1 an. Le petit ecran commencait a me souler. Je viens de me prendre un powerbook 15. C est beaucoup plus confortable. Sinon pense aussi au 14, j ai été surpris. C est un bon mac avec un ecran pas trop mal si tu n est pas exigeant. Le powerbook est excellent mais tu es etudiant comme moi ( Master 2).
question importante: portes tu deja des lunettes ?
tu avais l habitude travailler sur kellle taille d ecran ?


----------



## fabulousfab (17 Octobre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Mauvais raisonnement, le pourcentage est calculé en fonction de l'écran. 100% sur un petit écran occupe proportionnellement la même place que sur un grand.



As-tu au moins essayé de comprendre mon raisonnement avant de dire qu'il est mauvais ?

Je recommence : l'image d'un agrandissement d'une page à 100% sur un écran 12 pouces est plus petit que sur un écran 14 pouces en valeur absolue (et non pas proportionnellement).
Donc on risque de devoir passer à 125 % (par exemple) sur le 12 pouces, pour avoir le même confort de vision (la même taille absoluie = en centimètres) que sur un 12 pouces. On devra donc agrandir la fenêtre qui contient la page Word si on veut continuer à la voir en entier en 125 %, ce qui fera perdre de la place pour le reste...


----------



## creepy (18 Octobre 2005)

très confortable surtout en situation de mobilité.
rien ne vaut un grand ecran mais le 12 " est vraiment top top.


----------



## iDiot (18 Octobre 2005)

creepy a dit:
			
		

> rien ne vaut un grand ecran mais le 12 " est vraiment top top.



Cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens :mouais: 

Le 12"? Très facile à transporter... 

Mais si tu veux regarder un film pénard c'est pas top... à moins d'avoir l'écran à 30 cm des yeux... 

Donc, si tu as les possibilité, penche plutôt vers un 14", qui reste très mobile et beaucoup plus agréable.


----------



## zizou2605 (18 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens :mouais:
> 
> Le 12"? Très facile à transporter...
> 
> ...



+1 elle est pleine de contradictions.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens :mouais:




C'est pourtant clair, la phrase un peu tordue certes, met juste en valeur le paradoxe d'être bien conscient des atouts d'un écran plus grand mais d'être pourtant totalement séduit par la petitesse et la portabilité du 12


----------



## iDiot (19 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant clair, la phrase un peu tordue certes, met juste en valeur le paradoxe d'être bien conscient des atouts d'un écran plus grand mais d'être pourtant totalement séduit par la petitesse et la portabilité du 12



J'avais compris ce qu'il voulait dire, mais bon... elle est "un peu tordue" comme tu dis


----------



## dvd (19 Octobre 2005)

au moment de choisir entre un ibook 12 et le 14, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; prendre le 14. la raison principale est l'&#233;cran qui est plus grand. avec le 12, j'avais l'impression de me cogner contre les coins...
d'autre part le clavier du 12 est trop petit! je n'ai pas des palmes, mais c'est vraiment tres d&#233;sagr&#233;able quand tu tapes et que tes doigts trouvent une autre touche (je tiens &#224; preciser que j'ai une frappe tres correcte depuis que je me suis entrain&#233; avec wintype )


----------



## Miralf (19 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;d&#233;demontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; le petit ibook fait donc l'hunamit&#233; et c'est bien m&#233;rit&#233;. Seul truc : pour un confort total ne pas oublier de le booster en Ram.


je vais probablement m'acheter un ibook 12"....
A combien faut-il booster la ram 1024 au total ou 768 suffisent ?
J'aimerais bien jouer un peu (genre sims 2...) et lire qques films  dans le train...


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> d'autre part le clavier du 12 est trop petit!



C'est le m&#234;me que pour le 14'.



			
				Miralf a dit:
			
		

> A combien faut-il booster la ram 1024 au total ou 768 suffisent ?


768 c'est suffisant. mais 1GO c'est bien aussi. : )


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Octobre 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> au moment de choisir entre un ibook 12 et le 14, j'ai préféré prendre le 14. la raison principale est l'écran qui est plus grand. avec le 12, j'avais l'impression de me cogner contre les coins...
> d'autre part le clavier du 12 est trop petit! je n'ai pas des palmes, mais c'est vraiment tres désagréable quand tu tapes et que tes doigts trouvent une autre touche (je tiens à preciser que j'ai une frappe tres correcte depuis que je me suis entrainé avec wintype )


 c'est le même clavier sur les deux modèles !!! :modo:


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (19 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> A combien faut-il booster la ram 1024 au total ou 768 suffisent ?


768 suffisent et c'est moins cher. Si tu n'est pas pété de tunes, n'achètes pas ta RAM sur l'Applestore ( elle y est beaucoup trop chère ).


----------



## fabulousfab (19 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le même clavier sur les deux modèles !!! :modo:



Je confirme !


----------



## dvd (19 Octobre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le même clavier sur les deux modèles !!! :modo:



oui je sais, mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que sur le 14' tu as de l''espace en plus (sur les côtés)  qui te procure plus de confort  et ya aussi la psychologie qui joue..


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais, mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que sur le 14' tu as de l''espace en plus (sur les côtés) qui te procure plus de confort  et ya aussi la psychologie qui joue..


Je trouve que c'est justement ce qui le rend moins beau..... :rateau:


----------



## iDiot (19 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> je vais probablement m'acheter un ibook 12"....
> A combien faut-il booster la ram 1024 au total ou 768 suffisent ?
> J'aimerais bien jouer un peu (genre sims 2...) et lire qques films  dans le train...



Pour les Sims 2 je pense que tu peux oublier. 

"Configuration système

Mac OS X 10.3.8 ou ultérieur
Power PC G4/G5 à 1,2 GHz ou plus rapide
256 Mo de RAM
3 Go d'espace disque disponible
Carte vidéo (ATI) : Radeon 9000 ou mieux
Carte vidéo (Nvidia) : Geforce FX 5200 ou mieux
Mémoire vidéo (VRAM) : 32 Mo ou plus
Lecteur de DVD nécessaire pour installer et jouer

Configuration système recommandée

Les Sims 2 fonctionnent mieux sur un iMac G5 ou un Power Mac G5 qui disposent de 512 Mo de RAM et 64 Mo de VRAM."

Tu pourras jouer, mais il faudra cligner des yeux toutes les 2 secondes pour ne pas voir les saccades 
 

J'ai essayé sur mon PB (configuration dans ma signature) et c'était pas beau à voir


----------



## Miralf (19 Octobre 2005)

ah.... mais je croyais justement que les PB avaient 64 Mo de carte graphique ?
en tout cas sur le site fnac.com (c'est pas une r&#233;f&#233;rence je sais mais bon) un client dit au sujet de son ibook : 
"Au final je vais plus vite avec mon petit mac G4 1,33 ghz qu'avec mon PC de bureau &#224; 3 ghz (y compris les jeux, "les sims 2" tourne bien pour donner une id&#233;e)"

Qui croire ?


----------



## iDiot (19 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> ah.... mais je croyais justement que les PB avaient 64 Mo de carte graphique ?
> en tout cas sur le site fnac.com (c'est pas une référence je sais mais bon) un client dit au sujet de son ibook :
> "Au final je vais plus vite avec mon petit mac G4 1,33 ghz qu'avec mon PC de bureau à 3 ghz (y compris les jeux, "les sims 2" tourne bien pour donner une idée)"
> 
> Qui croire ?



J'ai bien une Radeon 64Mo. 

A vrai dire, j'ai pas explorer vraiment le jeux... mais quand j'ai vu qu'il saccadait lors du tutorial, j'ai vite fermé le jeu. J'ai horreur de jouer quand ça saccade... je trouve que ça détruit tout l'intérêt du jeux. 

Donc selon moi c'est pas suffisant pour Sims 2... Renseigne toi dans le post dédié à ce jeux sur le forum


----------



## NéophyteMac (19 Octobre 2005)

Moi je trouve que mon ibook 12" est super: la résolution de l'écran n'est pas vraiment génante pour Word, Excel ou Internet (même s'il est vrai que les barres d'outils deviennent vite envahissantes...). Pour les jeux, il faut reconnaitre qu'il n'y a que des vieilleries qui sortent sur mac, donc au niveau puissance, il a tout ce qu'il faut.

MON GROS REPROCHE porte sur tout ce qui est plus graphique: dreamweaver, flash, photoshop, ou le 12" deviens vite trés lassant.

C'est pourquoi, aprés un switch "TEST" sur Ibook d'un an, je suis passé au powerbook 15".


Mais c'est sur, l'ibook 12" est un ordinateur exceptionnel, car trés économique, puissant, disposant de plein d'autonomie, beau (et mieux proportionné qu'un 14") mais extremement mal finis (plein de grincements...).


----------



## Miralf (19 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> mais extremement mal finis (plein de grincements...).



on peut pas tout avoir.... mais bon c'est vrai que si tu dis vrai c'est pas top.... je m'attendais à mieux chez apple... d'autres avis sur la question ?


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Mais c'est sur, l'ibook 12" est un ordinateur exceptionnel, car trés économique, puissant, disposant de plein d'autonomie, beau (et mieux proportionné qu'un 14") mais extremement mal finis (plein de grincements...).


???
pas de grincements sur le mien.
La seule finition un peu "douteuse" du mien est au niveau de la batterie (il y a un coin pas 100% racord avec le reste de la coque, ça fait une sorte d'ergot sur le dessous... Ca ne nuit qu'à l'esthétique, mais quand même)
Le reste est impécable (pour l'instant, je ne l'ai que depuis 2 mois 1/2)

Sinon, très très content.
La taille de l'écran ne me gêne pas (mais je ne joue pas avec, ni ne regarde de film) - pas besoin d'avoir le nez dessus.


----------



## iDiot (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ???
> pas de grincements sur le mien.
> La seule finition un peu "douteuse" du mien est au niveau de la batterie (il y a un coin pas 100% racord avec le reste de la coque, ça fait une sorte d'ergot sur le dessous... Ca ne nuit qu'à l'esthétique, mais quand même)
> Le reste est impécable (pour l'instant, je ne l'ai que depuis 2 mois 1/2)
> ...



Pour la batterie, Apple n'avait pas le choix, c'est à cause de l'alliage plastic/jenesaisplusquoi qu'ils doivent laisser du "mou" pour la dilatation.


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pour la batterie, Apple n'avait pas le choix, c'est à cause de l'alliage plastic/jenesaisplusquoi qu'ils doivent laisser du "mou" pour la dilatation.


Ok... Si il y a une raison, alors.
Mais ça diminue quand même le côté "lisse" de l'engin (c'est juste pour pinailler...)

Enfin, pour en remettre une couche sur l'absence de grincements : non seulement il ne grince pas, mais après 3 PC portables, je trouve mon iBook incroyablement silencieux (des fois, je me demande même si Apple n'a pas oublié d'y foutre un ventilo...)

Il n'y a pas longtemps, il y avait une citation dans la phrase du jour sur MacGé d'un écrivain qui disait qu'il bossait sur Mac parce qu'il n'arrivait pas à écrire une ligne sur PC.
Je comprends ce qu'il veut dire, en 2,5 mois sur Mac j'ai fait tout un tas de trucs qui trainaient dans les "à faire" depuis un an sur le PC que j'avais avant...

Bon, bref, si pas jeux ou film ou appli graphiques lourdes, iBook 12" parfait, voilà !


----------



## NéophyteMac (20 Octobre 2005)

Oui, c'est vrai qu'il est extremement silencieux, j'ai entendu le ventilateur une fois depuis 1 an (en jouant à max payne avec toutes les options graphique à fond), dégageant une odeur de plastique neuf, c'était trés rigolo 

Pour la batterie qui pend, je suis d'accord, ça le fait sur tout les Ibook, mais la mienne a en plus tendance à se détacher de l'ordinateur quand je me balade avec  et ça ça fout les boulles parceque l'heure et la date sont a reparametrer...


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Pour la batterie qui pend, je suis d'accord, ça le fait sur tout les Ibook, mais la mienne a en plus tendance à se détacher de l'ordinateur quand je me balade avec  et ça ça fout les boulles parceque l'heure et la date sont a reparametrer...


Argh !!
Bon, je fais confiance à ma housse Crumpler (pas pour leur faire de la pub, mais la housse en néoprène, c'est pas cher, j'aime bien le design et ça "tient" bien le portable, vu que c'est assez serré, donc j'espère que ma batterie ne prendra pas l'habitude de se faire la malle...)


----------



## NéophyteMac (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est pour cela que moi j'ai un ehousse tucano , mais elle n'empeche rien...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Octobre 2005)

J'ai mon iBook depuis plus d'un an,
pas de grincement, ni de batterie qui se fait la malle,
je le trouve d'une excellente finition
(toutefois j'ai également ce petit écart au niveau de la batterie )


----------

